# Czech Army Day, Bahna 2007



## armyreco (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello,

Lot of pictures about the Czech Army day, Bahna 2007 to the Army Recognition site.







More pictures to this link :
http://www.armyrecognition.com/euro.../Bahna_2007_Czech_army_Pictures_Gallery_4.htm

Greetings.

Alain


----------



## Viking69 (Jul 12, 2007)

Fantastic pictures mate solthum


----------



## Hollis (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes, Great photos.


----------

